# This is how a newborn sees a rubik's cube!



## ariasamie (Aug 29, 2010)

tinyeyes.com will show you how a baby sees an image that you provide.
I tried this rubik's cube and the result was a bit funny!
(actually it is a Rubik's Cube salt and pepper pot)

newborn:


Spoiler











4-week old:


Spoiler










8-week old:


Spoiler










3-month old:


Spoiler










6-month old:


Spoiler










adult:


Spoiler










Chris hardwick:


Spoiler


----------



## Radcuber (Aug 29, 2010)

is there any proof this is real? haha


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 29, 2010)

lol

Chris Hardwick vision


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 29, 2010)

That's pretty cool, seeing how the eyes mature to be able to see the colors and such. Kinda weird that they see mostly red and white for a while.


----------



## theace (Aug 29, 2010)

Chris lol


----------



## Enter (Aug 29, 2010)

Chris Hardwick pwned 6-month old baby


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 29, 2010)

I expected the Chris Hardwick version to have all the pieces numbered by cycles. Still made me laugh!


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 29, 2010)

I can't view the picture for Chris.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 29, 2010)

I attached it.


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 29, 2010)

This is cool, but is there really any scientific evidence to this? Lol


----------



## Enter (Aug 29, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> This is cool, but is there really any scientific evidence to this? Lol



ask Chris


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 29, 2010)

Enter said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > This is cool, but is there really any scientific evidence to this? Lol
> ...



 I mean the newborn pictures though.


----------



## theace (Aug 29, 2010)

find a way to hack into their brains and hook up their visual system to an HDTV.


----------



## Chrish (Aug 29, 2010)

theace said:


> find a way to hack into their brains and hook up their visual system to an HDTV.



I like the way you think. Very modern.


----------



## theace (Aug 29, 2010)

hehe...


----------



## Joker (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, scientists do say that newborn/fairly newborn babies' vision are blurred, and they cannot pick up much detail (like when their vision is not so blurred, if they were looking at their mother, they recognise her by her hair, while kids and older recognise by looking at the face)


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah, and my mom, who is an anesthesiologist, told me that babies could see in only 2 colors.

That's really interesting though.


----------



## davidgreece (Aug 29, 2010)

LOL chris hardwick vision


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 29, 2010)

is that a cube salt grinder? I have one


----------



## brunson (Aug 30, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> Enter said:
> 
> 
> > CitricAcid said:
> ...



New here? cmhardw knows everything. 

Everything except the Frank Morris algorithm, that is.


----------



## Dene (Aug 30, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> Enter said:
> 
> 
> > CitricAcid said:
> ...



It is generally accepted that babies have very poor vision early on, although I believe these pictures are exaggerated, as new born babies are able to distinguish between male features and female features in a face, and there's no way they could do it with vision that blurry.


----------



## ariasamie (Aug 30, 2010)

Dene said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > Enter said:
> ...


that is what I was wondering and I was waiting to see who mentions it first.
if the picture is that blurry, how do some people say that babies can recognize their parents?!


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 30, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> that is what I was wondering and I was waiting to see who mentions it first.
> if the picture is that blurry, how do some people say that babies can recognize their parents?!



Scent and voice. I'll see if I can dig up the page I read it on...I just looked at it today...


----------

